
Social Web: Late Night Shots - npk
http://www.washingtoncitypaper.com/display.php?id=2008
======
uuilly
About a year ago I was in that network. It was really just a bunch of DC kids
goofing around. Most of my friends on it were actually non-snob democrats and
it wasn't exclusive at all. Everyone in DC got invites to that thing. It was
like gmail used to be. If you wanted a gmail account and you couldn't get one,
it meant you were living in a cave underwater.

I later removed myself from all social networks b/c I worked in the defense
industry where RIGOROUS background checks are common. I didn't want to have to
explain to the DOD that my profession was not actually "Dildo Model." I never
spent much time on it but what I saw wasn't nearly as bad as what I read in
that article. Not sure if it took a turn for the worse or it's just
sensational reporting.

It was actually a pretty good idea to have a hyper-local social network. I was
kind of bummed when I bailed. Not so much anymore though...

------
goodmike
I love Washington City Paper. It's full or grumps and cranks who are not at
all impressed with DC. It's free, so if you're in DC, pick it up. The lead
stories are often harrowing. Their article on the "college town" where I live
was damning.

This is not, however, a paper that is going to break much important news for
startups.

------
migpwr
"The Thursday I decide to go, the designated charity is the Polaris Project,
which raises money to fight international human trafficking. The invite
promises a kissing booth. Apparently no one senses the irony."

hah, thats great...

